# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Часть web-сервисов компании Doctor Web недоступна из-за массированной DDoS атаки

## AndreyKa

Сегодня в середине дня питерский офис компании подвергся массированной ICMP DDoS атаке с зомби-компьютеров, часть вторичных сервисов, таких как багтрекер, Dr.Web Virus Analyzing Live временно недоступны для пользователей интернет. По предварительным оценкам трафик где-то в районе 2-3 миллиона пакетов в минуту, входящий трафик составлял 300G/сутки. Работы по нейтрализации продолжаются, но прогноза пока нет.

Источник: http://blogs.drweb.com/node/300

*Добавлено через 19 минут*

Уже заработало все.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Плохо понимаю смысл. Ну положили даже на пару дней, ну и что? Только лишнюю рекламу сделали бесплатно.

----------


## AndreyKa

Мне смысл тоже не понятен. Больше похоже не пробу сил ботнета, чем на целевое применение. Если бы хотели урон нанести, досили бы серверы обновлений антивируса. Пользователи бы это сразу бы заметили и были бы очень не довольны.

----------


## DVi

Вспоминается недавний ДДОС Вирусинфо...
И перманентно висящий в таймауте форум ЛК...
М.б. "плохие парни" акцию готовят и разминаются таким образом?

----------


## AndreyKa

Мне пришла в голову мысль, что это не проба сил и не разминка, а демонстрация своих возможностей потенциальным заказчикам DDoS атак.
Заказчик просит доказательств их возможностей, и они говорят, что с такого-то часа по такой-то мы завалим сайт такой-то. И выбирают при этом те сайты, которые им "не нравятся".

----------


## Geser

Вот интересно, реально ли заставить всех провайдеров проверять на вирусы весь http трафик. Ведь это бы очень помогло снизить количество зараженных компов в сети.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вот интересно, реально ли заставить всех провайдеров проверять на вирусы весь http трафик. Ведь это бы очень помогло снизить количество зараженных компов в сети.


Нереально по причинам:
1. Если провайдер берет деньги за трафик, то чем больше трафика, тем ему выгоднее
2. Большинство провайдеров обеспечивают транспорт пакетов, не более того - вмешиваться в трафик они не имеют права, если например будет ложняк антивируса, то в последствии им могут вчинить неслабый иск
3. Невозможно проверить обмен по VPN и SSL, т.е. весь трафик в любом случае проверить не выйдет
Другое дело есть бы провайдеры предоставляли включаемую фичу "Инет, защищенный антивирусом" (например, через проксик у провайдера), то это бы пользовалось спросом и п.п. 2 стал бы неактуален - пользователь бы сам выбирал, нужна ему такая защита или нет.

----------


## Geser

> Нереально по причинам:
> 1. Если провайдер берет деньги за трафик, то чем больше трафика, тем ему выгоднее
> 2. Большинство провайдеров обеспечивают транспорт пакетов, не более того - вмешиваться в трафик они не имеют права, если например будет ложняк антивируса, то в последствии им могут вчинить неслабый иск
> 3. Невозможно проверить обмен по VPN и SSL, т.е. весь трафик в любом случае проверить не выйдет
> Другое дело есть бы провайдеры предоставляли включаемую фичу "Инет, защищенный антивирусом" (например, через проксик у провайдера), то это бы пользовалось спросом и п.п. 2 стал бы неактуален - пользователь бы сам выбирал, нужна ему такая защита или нет.


Я думаю 2 спокойно решается правильным соглашением подписываемым при подключении  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> Вот интересно, реально ли заставить всех провайдеров проверять на вирусы весь http трафик. Ведь это бы очень помогло снизить количество зараженных компов в сети.


DDOS вряд ли имеет отношение к антивирусной проверке HTTP-трафика.




> Другое дело есть бы провайдеры предоставляли включаемую фичу "Инет, защищенный антивирусом" (например, через проксик у провайдера), то это бы пользовалось спросом и п.п. 2 стал бы неактуален - пользователь бы сам выбирал, нужна ему такая защита или нет.


IMHO такой пункт в договоре *очень* востребован. Странно, что провайдеры его не включили в свои услуги.

----------


## Geser

> DDOS вряд ли имеет отношение к антивирусной проверке HTTP-трафика.


Ну не голуби же приносят трояны для создания ботнетов

----------


## Макcим

> Ну не голуби же приносят трояны для создания ботнетов


А сколько таких троянов антивирус ещё не знает?  :Wink: 
IMHO нужно ставить лимиты на исходящий трафик. Зачем простому юзеру 10 Мбит\сек?

----------


## AndreyKa

> Зачем простому юзеру 10 Мбит\сек?


Образы DVD дисков с пиринговых сетей качать.  :Smiley: 



> Вот интересно, реально ли заставить всех провайдеров проверять на вирусы весь http трафик. Ведь это бы очень помогло снизить количество зараженных компов в сети.


Проблема необразованных пользователей в сети есть и становится все острее, так как их количество и скорости доступа постоянно растут. А единственный, с кем они контактируют напрямую, и кто может на них повлиять это провайдер.
Запретами и дополнительными требованиями стимулировать провайдеров, бороться за грамотность пользователей не получится, так как нет законодательной базы.
Продуктивнее было бы создать некий центр, в который бы стекалась информация о трафике спама, почтовых червей и хостах-источниках DDoS атак. Затем бы она обобщалась и публиковалась в виде рейтингов провайдеров. А тех, у кого был бы самый большой показатель "вредный трафик"/"ширина канала" клеймили бы позором.  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> Образы DVD дисков с пиринговых сетей качать.


Юзер, который только умеет включать комп и запускать IE не знает что это такое. Кроме того я говорю про скорость *исходящего* трафика.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> Кроме того я говорю про скорость *исходящего* трафика.


Поставить торрент или осла ума не надо. А исходящий - у раздающего.

----------


## Макcим

Ну неужели этим нельзя пожертвовать ради безопасности других?

----------


## Shu_b

> Ну неужели этим нельзя пожертвовать ради безопасности других?


В качестве сравнения.... никто не хочет разорятся на строитесьство автодромов чтоб ради безопасности других гонялись там, а не на обычной дороге, также и провайдер не откажется от своего процента с траффика, реального и греющего карман, ради виртуальной безопасности пользователей.

----------


## SDA

Кстати была похожая тема (не нашел) о сотрудничестве с провайдерами, где я озвучивал те же предложения, что высказал Shu_b о провайдерах греющих карман на трафике, а на безопасность пользователей им наплевать, проще отключить клиента, если уж совсем трафик зашкаливает. Вобщем "спасение утопающих, дело рук самих утопающих". :Cry:

----------


## maXmo

> Если провайдер берет деньги за трафик, то чем больше трафика, тем ему выгоднее


пусть облагает штрафами спамящих юзеров с толстым каналом – будет ещё больше денег.

----------


## DVi

Замечательная мысль!

----------


## maXmo

К тому же это актуально для Москвы, у меня в городе наоборот – не хватает толщины магистралей, чтобы всех обслужить.

----------


## PavelA

:"http://":  //multiki.arjl<о>ver.net/ - есть такой вот замечательный сервер.

При помощи него одно из подразделений нашей организации нагрели на крупную сумму. Провайдер выставил счет на превышение входящего траффика на достаточно толстом канале. 

Офф: Одна буква в ссылке заменена.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

